# [SOLVED] ACER Aspire 4750Z Intel HD Driver



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Okay i formatted this laptop and installed a fresh windows... when i installed the driver for the VGA which from the laptop sticker i can see it says Intel HD, after the computer restarted BSOD appeared and i cant do anything except restoring to the previous... how do i fix this? is this telling me that the grpahic card is broken already? and i have to stick with VGA?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: ACER Aspire 4750Z Intel HD Driver*

Hi did you get the drivers from here Download Drivers and Manuals | Acer Official Site
Did you install the chipset first, then audio,video,network,wifi then any others.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: ACER Aspire 4750Z Intel HD Driver*

everything were automatically installed since its wndows 7... and yes i downloaded the driver from acer website... even if i dont install it, winndows update provide the driver but still caused the BSoD ..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ACER Aspire 4750Z Intel HD Driver*

Lets get a look at the .dmp files> Follow the instructions here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html
Lets see if the BSOD dump file(s) can tell us whats going on.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: ACER Aspire 4750Z Intel HD Driver*

here they are


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: ACER Aspire 4750Z Intel HD Driver*

and theres one driver that i still cant get it installed.... it says got somme problems intalling it n i dont kno what it is


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: ACER Aspire 4750Z Intel HD Driver*

It would be helpful if you tell us which driver.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ACER Aspire 4750Z Intel HD Driver*

The rar folder is empty.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: ACER Aspire 4750Z Intel HD Driver*

sorry for the rar folder... anyway nvm about the missing driver i got it installed by installing the setup


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ACER Aspire 4750Z Intel HD Driver*

Update both the Atheros AR5B97 Wireless Network driver and the Intel video driver.
> https://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-drivers.html
> Intel® Driver Update Utility

Run Windows update Service Packs and driver updates often go hand in hand.


```
**************************Sat Dec 27 10:54:38.011 2014 (UTC - 5:00)**************************
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\SysnativeBSODApps\25940\dmps\outkdOutput1.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\122714-19858-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c1c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e59e50
Debug session time: Sat Dec 27 10:54:38.011 2014 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:14.244
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
........................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {fffffa7fffffffe0, 2, 1, fffff80002d8142c}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd64.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : igdkmd64.sys ( igdkmd64+8b4df )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa7fffffffe0, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002d8142c, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002ec40e0
 fffffa7fffffffe0 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiAllocateMostlyContiguous+85c
fffff800`02d8142c f00fba6b1000    lock bts dword ptr [rbx+10h],0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88002ee3180 -- (.trap 0xfffff88002ee3180)
.trap 0xfffff88002ee3180
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=ffffffffffd0c000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002d8142c rsp=fffff88002ee3310 rbp=fffff88002ee3380
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000003 r10=fffff80002e19440
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
nt!MiAllocateMostlyContiguous+0x85c:
fffff800`02d8142c f00fba6b1000    lock bts dword ptr [rbx+10h],0 ds:e660:00000000`00000010=????????
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c8d469 to fffff80002c8df00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`02ee3038 fffff800`02c8d469 : 00000000`0000000a fffffa7f`ffffffe0 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`02ee3040 fffff800`02c8c0e0 : fffffa80`0460e660 fffffa7f`ffffffd0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`02ee3180 fffff800`02d8142c : fffffa80`030779e0 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 fffff800`02fa1094 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`02ee3310 fffff800`02daf0de : fffffa80`043277d0 00000000`00000100 00000000`00000000 00000000`000000ff : nt!MiAllocateMostlyContiguous+0x85c
fffff880`02ee3460 fffff800`02daf769 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04326000 fffffa80`045f1ba0 fffff880`03a4ba95 : nt!MiAllocatePagesForMdl+0x62e
fffff880`02ee3560 fffff880`03a974df : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`045f1ba4 00000000`00000001 00000000`00001538 : nt!MmAllocatePagesForMdlEx+0x89
fffff880`02ee35a0 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`045f1ba4 00000000`00000001 00000000`00001538 00000000`00000000 : igdkmd64+0x8b4df


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
igdkmd64+8b4df
fffff880`03a974df ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  igdkmd64+8b4df

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: igdkmd64

IMAGE_NAME:  igdkmd64.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4d8e748e

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_igdkmd64+8b4df

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_igdkmd64+8b4df

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

CPUID:        "Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU B950 @ 2.10GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2100
CurrentSpeed: 2095
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.6]
[DMI Version - 38]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 1739 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
  BIOS Version                  V2.08
  BIOS Starting Address Segment e000
  BIOS Release Date             08/08/2011
  BIOS ROM Size                 280000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       19: - EDD Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       31: - NEC PC-98
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       09: - Fn-Key NET-Boot Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           0
  BIOS Minor Revision           1
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  Acer
  Product Name                  Aspire 4750
  Version                       V2.08
  Serial Number                                       
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Other
  SKUNumber                     System SKUNumber
  Family                        HuronRiver System
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Acer
  Product                       Aspire 4750
  Version                       V2.08
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag                                 
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -436234552: - h
       -436234600: - 

  Location                      Part Component
  Chassis Handle                0000h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 21 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Acer
  Chassis Type                  Laptop
  Version                       V2.08
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                          
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Other
  Security Status               Other
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 000ah]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Video [enabled]
  01: Description               Intel(R) Extreme Graphics 3 Controller
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 000bh]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Sound [enabled]
  01: Description               Intel(R) Azalia Audio Device
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 000ch]
  Number of Strings             1
   1                            This is the Intel HuronRiver CRB Platform
[System Configuration Options (Type 12) - Length 5 - Handle 000dh]
[32Bit Memory Error Information (Type 18) - Length 23 - Handle 0010h]
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0017h]
  Socket Designation            CPU
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              c6h - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel(R) Corporation
  Processor ID                  a7060200fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU B950 @ 2.10GHz
  Processor Voltage             8ch - 1.2V
  External Clock                100MHz
  Max Speed                     2100MHz
  Current Speed                 2100MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             ZIF Socket
  L1 Cache Handle               0018h
  L2 Cache Handle               0019h
  L3 Cache Handle               001ah
  Serial Number                                     
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   TBD By OEM
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0018h]
  Socket Designation            L1-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0080h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0040h - 64K
  Installed Size                0040h - 64K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Data
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0019h]
  Socket Designation            L2-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0081h - WT Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Data
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 001ah]
  Socket Designation            L3-Cache
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            0800h - 2048K
  Installed Size                0800h - 2048K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 001bh]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              33554432KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 001ch]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  001bh
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelA-DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK 0
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Kingston
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   ACR256X64D3S13C9G 
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 001dh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          001ch
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0021h
  Partition Row Position        [Unknown]
  Interleave Position           01
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 001eh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  001bh
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   0 bits
  Data Width                    0 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelA-DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK 1
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  [String Not Specified]
  Serial Number                 [String Not Specified]
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   [String Not Specified]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 001fh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  001bh
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   0 bits
  Data Width                    0 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelB-DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK 2
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  [String Not Specified]
  Serial Number                 [String Not Specified]
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   [String Not Specified]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 28 - Handle 0020h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  001bh
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   0 bits
  Data Width                    0 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelB-DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK 3
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  [String Not Specified]
  Serial Number                 [String Not Specified]
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   [String Not Specified]
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 0021h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           001bh
  Partition Width               04
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f92000 fffff880`00fe9000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`0196f000 fffff880`019f9000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04f94000 fffff880`04faa000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00c10000 fffff880`00c1b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00dc0000 fffff880`00dc9000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00dc9000 fffff880`00df3000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`04c12000 fffff880`04e55000   athrx    athrx.sys    Thu Jul 01 16:27:36 2010 (4C2CFA38)
fffff880`00e5e000 fffff880`00e6a000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`018c3000 fffff880`018ca000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02c83000 fffff880`02c94000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04ee9000 fffff880`04ef5000   bScsiMSa bScsiMSa.sys Fri Dec 10 20:46:30 2010 (4D02D7F6)
fffff880`01890000 fffff880`018ba000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ce6000 fffff880`00da6000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01828000 fffff880`01858000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c88000 fffff880`00ce6000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04f24000 fffff880`04f28500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01073000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e5e000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`04f84000 fffff880`04f94000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`05317000 fffff880`05325000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c83000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`02dde000 fffff880`02dfc000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02dcf000 fffff880`02dde000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`013e7000 fffff880`013fd000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`052ef000 fffff880`05311000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05325000 fffff880`05331000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0533c000 fffff880`0534f000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05331000 fffff880`0533c000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0534f000 fffff880`0535b000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0487a000 fffff880`0496e000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:56 2009 (4A5BC590)
fffff880`0496e000 fffff880`049b4000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`049c5000 fffff880`049fb000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`0114b000 fffff880`0115f000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010ff000 fffff880`0114b000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`011bd000 fffff880`011f7000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01597000 fffff880`015e1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`031f9000 fffff800`03242000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`045b4000 fffff880`045d8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`05256000 fffff880`052b2000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`049b4000 fffff880`049c5000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
fffff880`01235000 fffff880`0123e000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`04f29000 fffff880`04f47000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03a0c000 fffff880`045b3e80   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Sat Mar 26 19:19:42 2011 (4D8E748E)
fffff880`04f65000 fffff880`04f7b000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04e62000 fffff880`04ec9000   k57nd60a k57nd60a.sys Mon Nov 01 00:08:25 2010 (4CCE3D39)
fffff880`04f47000 fffff880`04f56000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`03412000 fffff800`0341c000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04b5c000 fffff880`04b9f000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0156c000 fffff880`01597000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`05311000 fffff880`05316200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`00c30000 fffff880`00c74000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`04f56000 fffff880`04f65000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`00da6000 fffff880`00dc0000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00df3000 fffff880`00dfe000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`01928000 fffff880`01933000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00ff2000 fffff880`00ffc000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0115f000 fffff880`011bd000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02dc4000 fffff880`02dcf000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01412000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0141a000 fffff880`0150c000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04fce000 fffff880`04fda000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04aca000 fffff880`04af9000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04a5a000 fffff880`04a6f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02d29000 fffff880`02d38000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02c9f000 fffff880`02ce4000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0150c000 fffff880`0156c000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01933000 fffff880`01944000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02db8000 fffff880`02dc4000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c1c000 fffff800`031f9000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01244000 fffff880`013e7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`018ba000 fffff880`018c3000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02ced000 fffff880`02d13000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c10000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`052b2000 fffff880`052ef000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c74000 fffff880`00c88000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04faa000 fffff880`04fce000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04af9000 fffff880`04b14000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04b14000 fffff880`04b35000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04b35000 fffff880`04b4f000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02d67000 fffff880`02db8000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`04b4f000 fffff880`04b5a000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0190d000 fffff880`01916000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01916000 fffff880`0191f000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0191f000 fffff880`01928000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`010bf000 fffff880`010f9000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`04ef5000 fffff880`04f24000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`04ec9000 fffff880`04ee9000   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`015f1000 fffff880`015f9000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`04b5a000 fffff880`04b5b480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`017fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01962000 fffff880`0196f000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01944000 fffff880`01962000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02d53000 fffff880`02d67000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01826000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04b9f000 fffff880`04bb1000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04811000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a5a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04811000 fffff880`04867000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`018ca000 fffff880`018d8000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`018d8000 fffff880`018fd000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`015e1000 fffff880`015f1000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e7f000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e7f000 fffff880`00edb000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01073000 fffff880`010bf000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`04e55000 fffff880`04e62000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`02d13000 fffff880`02d29000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`02d38000 fffff880`02d53000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`018fd000 fffff880`0190d000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00edf000 fffff880`00f83000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f83000 fffff880`00f92000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02ce4000 fffff880`02ced000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00020000 fffff960`0032f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`04f7b000 fffff880`04f84000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fe9000 fffff880`00ff2000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01858000 fffff880`01866000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01866000 fffff880`01872000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01872000 fffff880`0187d000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0187d000 fffff880`01890000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: ACER Aspire 4750Z Intel HD Driver*

as for the wireless driver, which one should i download?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: ACER Aspire 4750Z Intel HD Driver*

Wrench told which one in his last post.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Ahh ok sorry miss that small detail thank you will give this a try


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: ACER Aspire 4750Z Intel HD Driver*

wow it worked! basically i downloaded the updated driver for the chipset and the VGA as recoomended by that intel application.... but i have to install chipset frst manually since if using the application.. it failed... then restart the computer and install the VGA driver and voila eerything works flawlessly... thank you .... you guys are the lifesavers!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ACER Aspire 4750Z Intel HD Driver*

Good to hear it worked out


----------

